# 4 Female to adopt, 3 Males need Boarding, Northwest, OH



## silverorb (Mar 11, 2008)

FOR ADOPTION

State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Toledo
Number of rats: 4
Gender: Female
Age(s): 1 F- 2 yrs, 3 F- about 6- 8 months
Name(s): 2 yo F- Kiona, 3 F- unnamed
Colours: all are black with some white
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Finding homes for them for a friend
Temperament: slightly skittish, nervous about being held, but fine once caught. NOT biters
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: if desired, will be adopted out in pairs
Transport available: limited area, as I do not drive
Other:
URL of Pictures: please ask
Preferred donation: none needed

NEED BOARDING ASAP

State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Toledo
Number of rats: 3
Gender: Male
Age(s): 1 M- 2 yrs, 2 M- about 6- 8 months
Name(s): 2 yo F- Sakema, Others- Ralph and Conan
Colours: Sakema is White with black spots, Others are black with some white
Neutered: no
Reason for boarding: Temporarily unable to keep them where I am moving to. I do NOT want to give my boys up permenently.
Temperament: slightly skittish, nervous about being held, but fine once caught. NOT biters, other than Sakema, who does nibble if allowed
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: limited area, as I do not drive
Other:
URL of Pictures: please ask

Will provide all supplies for the boys, except of course water.  Can't afford to pay much else for boarding, but willing to talk and see what I can do. Boarding should last no more than 2 months at the most. Please reply ASAP, serious inquiries only.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Why can't you take them where you are moving? I don't know of any apartments in this area that doesn't allow rats as pets. You just have to tell them you have small caged animals and they usually say ok. If you say you have rats they tend to freak out a bit! I'd take the boys if they weren't biters. I can't have biters because I have little kids and they love their ratty friends, telling them they couldn't play with them would leave them heartbroken.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

It says "NOT" biters...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My concern is that they are skiddish about being held, nervous, and one of them nibbles. That's what I meant.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Are these them? http://toledo.craigslist.org/for/599986406.html

Not sure if we can even post other links on this site, if we can't sorry.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh jebus. 

If these really are the rats, then:

Silverorb, I know these are your friends rats, but now they are in your care, and I'm begging you, please! !! Give them proper housing!! A ten gallon aquarium in NEVER acceptable for one rat, much less four fully grown and energetic females! Four girls will need a cage... well, with _at least_ 8 square feet of space, since a rat should have at minimum two square feet of space per animal. A ten gallon doesn't even have two! And where are the toys and hammocks? 

Do not allow them to go to a new home in such an inappropriate home; if the person adopts them like that, they'll probably think that's okay, which could not be further from the truth, and probably never change. 

Also, what's a chewing Crystal? Like a salt lick? I've never heard of a chewing crystal, but I feel safe saying that they don't need it, and should probably not even have it. 

Sorry if I sound lecturing, but I get the impression that you are really trying to do the best thing for these rats, and I hope that includes getting them in a house that's acceptable. 

If these aren't the rats you're talking about, then all I have to say in best of luck re-homing them!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd like to offer to take girls into our rescue, but I can only get someone to transport from Toledo to Lima on Saturday, and we will be there Sunday. With the cost of gas, I can't make multiple trips up so far more than once.

I really hope that CL ad is not them.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I could transport them from Toledo to Bowling green if that helps. I'm heading out there this weekend... hopefully this weekend as it keeps getting put off. If these are the rats no wonder they are skittish though, being kept with no room to run really. What is sad is that most rat owners just don't know any better because the pet stores around here like to tell people that a 10 gallon aquarium is fine for rats, hampsters and such so it's likely not her or her friends fault for thinking that way. 

BTW: Have any young boys that are at your rescue? I'm looking to add to my crew, but because of my oldests slight cage agression it's best to add younger rats. I tried to introduce an older rat (say 1 year old) and it didn't go well. That rat now lives at my son's daycare because of it.


----------



## silverorb (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes that is them. The reason the females are in what they are in is that that is what they were given to me in for rehoming. I am very aware that that is an inappropriate home for them, but I have nothing else. I was going to communicate that to whomever adopted them. Sadly money is a major issue right now but I am trying to do the best I can for the sweeties. Please give me some credit for trying to find a better, healthier place for them to grow.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Kimmiekins- Do you want me to transport them to bowling green?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I absolutely can't get there on Sunday, so I guess not.  I've tried to find someone to help the go-between, but can't. I wish I could just drive the distance, but we have multiple adopters along the way that way.

We have 1 little guy that just came in, but he may be spoken for. Everyone else is at least 8 months old. Feel free to email me, though! [email protected]

silverorb - If I can work something out at some point in the next few weeks (I do have a volunteer in your area that will meet up with us having to do less driving, but she's not available Sunday), would you (or your friend, I guess) be willing to surrender the girls to us? Is this an immediate need to surrender? (Could they be upgraded to a wire cage in the meantime?) I'm trying to figure something out.

*Edit*: I was just notified that we have 2 rats returning to our rescue and 4 more coming with them, as their child is suddenly severely allergic. Along with the 4 rats I need to pull from a situation before the end of the month (or they will be killed), and the 6 that just came in, I may not have room for any more before next month. If anyone can help with the 4 girls here that need help, please do. If someone can hang onto them for a while, we will take them in as soon as we have the room.


----------

